# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N13․ Մելանխոլիա

## ivy

Ուրեմն էսպիսի բան  :Smile: 
Մի նոր ակումբցի ունենք, ով հատուկ «Կախել-կախվել» դուետին մասնակցելու համար էր գրանցվել Ակումբում։ Բայց հետո որոշեց իր արտամրցութային աշխատանքը էս մի ֆորմատով ներկայացնել։ 
Իրեն շատ հետաքրքիր է բոլորիդ կարծիքները։

Դիմակի բացվել-չբացվելն էս դեպքում մեծ դեր չի խաղա, քանի որ նոր գրանցված անդամ է, բայց համենայնդեպս իր ով լինելը կգրեմ էստեղ հունվարի 26-ին։

Հիշեցնեմ, որ դեռ մի չբացված դիմակ էլ ունենք։ Անպայման էնտեղ էլ թողեք կարծիքներ։

Բարի քննարկումներ  :Smile: 



*Մելանխոլիա*

Օրական 5 լիտր արյուն, ու դու մարդ ես... այս է ուղեղի ողջ զորությունը...
Չնայած մմ շուտ, մմ ուշ, հիշողություններն արթնանալու են, ու մենք թռչելու ենք դեղին ծաղիկները ստվերելու, ու լազուրը պատռելու համար, իսկ մեր շողքերը ծիծեռներ են հիշեցնելու` կոստյումի գրպանում բաց վարդագույն ծաղիկներով...
Որքան եմ սիրում քամու հոտը:
Որքան ուրց կա նրա մեջ...
Ուր որ է նաև  միության ծաղիկն է պատռելու բարուրը, ու ես տեսա.
Ես տեսա ինչպես ՈՉՆՉԻՑ սերմ պատռվեց...
Ինչպես երեկոն իջավ կոպերիս, ու ես անցա նրա մեջ...
Երեկոյան ու ամեն օր` տան հեռախոսը հիշեցնում էր իր գոյությունը:
Հերթական զանգից հետո Արևիկն հագավ երկնագույն վերնազգեստն ու վազեց.
Ընկերուհին էր` Կարմենը...
Երակները ներսից դիտելու ցանկությունն էլի գլուխ էր բարձրացրել.
Էլի սպիտակ թռչուններ երևակայելով, բարձրացել էր կիսակառույց բազմահարկի 13րդ հարկն, ու օրը չորեքաշաբթի կարծելով փորձում էր հասնել իր երամին...
Տարիներ առաջ ինքնամերժումն ամեն ինչ փչացրել էր, գեշ օրերն իրենց ողջ թափով ագռավի էին նմանվել, քանդել էին երևակայությունն ու ծաղիկներն արդեն կոկոն չէին հագնում... 
Միանգամից ծաղկելն էլ մեղք գործելու էր նման...
Աղջկա ուղեղն օր օրի էր ծնվում, իսկ շիզոֆրենիան  պարզապես թանաք էր...
Երանի բոլորը գիտակցեին հունը, երանի բոլորի ցանացաթաղանթները խոսել իմանային:
Գոռային, որ աշխարհը գլխիվայր է:
Որ օվկիաններում է կյանքը կյանք...
...
-Արևիկ, ուշանում ես... 
...
-Չեմ ուշացել սիրելիս, դեռ կհասցնենք ապրել...
Սպիտակ խոլորձների նման նստել էին գետնին ու.
-Պոկիր մաշկս Արև...
-Նոր փետո՞ւր,- հարմար տեղավորվելով  շարունակեց,-կարծեմ 7րդն է... 
-METALLICAն ստիպեց...
METALLICAն ստիպում է խելագարվել...
METALLICAն սպանում է...
-Քեզ չէ, հանգստացիր, սպանում է մարդկանց...
Ընդամենը 107 փետուր ու մենք օդում ենք...
-Դու չես հասկանում Արև, ափս մերկացել ու ստեղծածս իրականությունն անհետացրել էր լուրթին ձգտելու ճանապարհին` ես լիովին ազատ էի երկնի առաջ, ու ոչ մի պարտավորություն չէր կապում հողին: 
Չգիտեմ, օդում լույսերից հագեցած պղպջակներ որևէ մեկը տեսել է, թե միակ խելագարն եմ թռչունների մեջ...
-Նայի՛ր,- 40 մետր բարձրությունից մատնացույց անելով երիտասարդ զույգերի, շարունակեց,-նայի՛ր, այստեղ նստելու իրավունքը նրանցն է, ... , իմը հոսանքալարերն են, ... , մերը ծառի ճյուղերն են Արևիկ, երդիկներն են, ծխնեույզները...
-Մերը հոսանքալարերն են,- սառը հայացքով կրկնեց Կարմենի խոսքերը.
Մի օր կթռչենք, կարևորը հեռու ենք աղավնիներից...
Իսկ հիմա հագնվիր, տուն ենք գնում...
Ճանապարհին երկուսն էլ լուռ էին, երկուսն էլ համոզված էին` հոգեկանն ամեն բան կանոնավորելու է...
-Դո՛ւ թթվածին ես Կարմեն...
-Հուսամ մի օր չես ժանգոտվի Արև, բարի գիշեր,-ականջակալների լարերն ուղղելով բարձրացավ տուն...
-Լույսը բարի, ԹՌՉՆԱԿՍ... 
Կարմենի սենյակը գրեթե դատարկ էր. Շրջված հեռուստացույցն ու գառան մորթին այն ամենն էին, ինչն աչքի էր ընկնում... 
Նա ժամերով նայում էր , նա սիրում էր շրջել մարդկանց...
Շրջված մարդիկ ավելի անվտանգ են, համենայնդեպս չեն կծում...
22 րոպե 34 վայրկյան կյանքը շուռ տված քառակուսու էր նման:
Աղջիկը շուռ էր եկել, ականջներում Metallicaի Turn the page երգն էր, 
Ոտքերը պատերին էին, իսկ մարմնի մնացած հատվածով կուչ էր եկել... 
* ՄԵԼԱՆԽՈԼԻԱՆ ՌՈՔ էր պահանջում...
Սիրտը րոպեում 110 համազարկ էր տալիս...  տախիկարդիա կախտորոշեի... բայց նա ապրում էր... 
Սիրտն ապրում էր, մարդի'կ...
Հաջորդ առավոտն իրեն սպասեցնել չտվեց... 
Նոր փետուրները փրփրել էին, բայց թռիչքն ամպերի հետևում էր...
-Զանգե՞մ։
...
Չէ՜,
...
Զանգեմ,
...
Ախր նա սիրում է...
...
Սերն անդարձ է կապում հողին...
...
Թո՛ղ շողա, երկու արևը դեռ ոչ մեկի չի կուրացրել...
...
Կուրացրե՞լ, գրողը տանի նա մատներն էր կրծոտում... Կյանքում առաջին անգամ կրծոտում էր մատներն ու երևույթն հաճելի էր...
-Թող ապրի,-հանկարծ դուրս թռավ նրա բերանից...
Երկինքն առաջին անգամ օդի գույնն ինձ էր վստահել, ու ես հիշեցի Էմելինայի նկարներից մեկը...
«Ոչ մարդ, ոչ թռչուն»...
Կարմենի հոգեվիճակն էլ էր նույնը...
Փետուրներն օր օրի շատանում էին, իսկ մայրը որդ չէր բերում...
Նորից ինքնամերժում էր, ճիշտ պահերին հեղաշրջելով ներսը, կարողացել էր բարուրել թևերը` երևի ծուռտիկ թևերը գեղեցիկ չեն...
Ամեն թռիչքի հետ անհաջողությունն ապակի էր թվում...
Ամեն թռիչքի հետ փշրելու ցանկությունն ավելի էր մեծանում...
Փշրում էր շերտ առ շերտ, շերտ առ շերտ տապալվելու կարողությունն  ազատ անկմամբ մոլորեցնելով...
Հիանալ կարելի էր, նա ազատ էր ու ողջ թափով սլանումն էր...
Անգամ սեփական պատնեշներն անկարող էին կանգնեցնել...
Ոլորապտույտներն իրենց դժվարամտչելիությամբ գերում էին աղջկան, ու արագությունը խելագարների բույր էր բերում...
Լրիվ անծանոթ բույր....
Հաջորդ առավոտ ամենաճիշտը հագնվելն ու թրջվել էր ստեղծված իրողությամբ...
Հաշվել աստիճանների թիվն ու`
10, հետո 22, ... ,25 ու ազգի մերկությունը մանրուքներում է` Կարմենի սպիտակ գուլպաների նման:
Վանը չէր սիրում գուլպաներ, Վանն առհասարակ սպիտակը չէր սիրում...
Վերջին տասնամյակում միայն կրուասաններն ու անուշահոտ կարագն էին հիշեցնում նրան, իսկ այսօր դիմացի փողոցի քամին կրուասաններ էր բուրում...
-Վա՜ն, սրիկա՜,-շագանակագույն վերարկուի կոճակն արձակելով շարունակեց գոռալ,-փոքրիկս, աչքերդ կհանեմ, դու դարձյալ իմն ես... անգամ ԷՆ ԱՇԽԱՐՀՈՒՄ ԲՈԲ ԴԻԼԱՆԻ հետ թույն սիգար ծխելը չի խանգարի շնչել քեզ:
-Կարմեն, հիստերիկ,- մատները գանգուրների մեջ խրած, ցինիկ ժպտաց Վանը,- Այ քեզ հանդիպում: Տարիների ըթացքում  վստահ էի, միայն ու միայն ցավից հետո են ծնվում աշխարհի բոլոր հանճարեղ գործերը...
Ու դու հիմա թռչում ես... 
Մի՞թե ես հանճարեղ չեմ...
-Սիրելիս, դու գրեյոտ ես, ոչ ավելին...
-Թուղթ եմ...
հաճախ թերթիր մազերս, մատներիդ ջերմն հաճելի է...
Երևակայությունը  խելագարության է հասցնում... Կամ խելագարներին է տրված երևակայել... որովհետև Վանն անհետացավ իրենից ահարկու ամպրոպի ձայնից...
Նա առաջին անգամ զիջեց դիրքերը...
Այդ պահին կգրկեի Կարմենին`  այնպես կպաշտպանեի քամիներից...
Բայց Նոյեմբերը չոքերիս էր, ու ես ստիպված էի լռել...
..............................................................................
Ժամը 6ն էր, երբ Արևը զանգեց.
«Ինչ բան է, մայր չի մտել»,- մտածեց Կարմենը...
-Ալո...
-Ճնճղուկ, բարև...
-Ողջ եմ Արևիկ,
-Սպիտակ գինի վերցրու, արի...
-«Նորից ձուկ», երևի շոգեխաշած...
-Բախտավորություն եմ ասել,-Կարմենի աչքերը ժպտում էին...
Անգամ չէր պատկերացնում ինչ էր սպասվում իրեն...
Մինչ կմտածեր ինչ որ բաներ, հասավ տուն, սառնարանից վերցրեց կիսաչոր գինին, ու շտապեց...
Դուռը թակելու սովորություն չուներ, բայց թակեց` ծնկով, որովհետև ձեռքերը զբաղված էին, աջ ձեռքում գինին էր` թղթե տոպրակի մեջ, ձախում լանդիշները...
հայելիները սիրում էին լանդիշներ...
Անրին էր դուռը բացողը, 
-Այ քեզ հիմարություն. «Իմանայի, չէի գա..., շատ պետքս է...» քթի տակ մրթմրթաց Կարմենը...
-Պետքդ է, համեցիր,  ներս արի...
Քայլիր, դեեե...
Հայելիներին Կարմենի անունն էր...
Կարմեն...
Կարմեն...
Կարմեն...
...
Քնարիկ...
Ծնունդդ շնորհավոր Քնար...
Աղջկա աչքերն արցունքոտվել էին, այսօր նոյեմբերի 2ն էր, ու նա ծնվել էր...
Նորից որպես Քնարիկ...
Ինչ բան է կյանքը...
Անգամ ես էի հուզվել...
Երևի ուզում էի գրկեին ինձ, բայց շոգեխաշած ձուկը սպասում էր...
Մոտեցան սեղանին, նստեցին բարձրերին ու... ու բաժակները շրջված էին, ափսեներն ու պատառաքաղները նույնպես... ծաղկամանն էլ...
Հաճելի էր երևույթը...
Աղջիկն հոգեկան չէր...
Բայց սիրում էր ցանցաթաղանթի իրական պատկերը...
Իրականը` մինչև անդրադարձ...
Երեկոյի ընթացքում ժպտում էին, ծիծաղում, խոսում ամենից ու ամենքից...
Բայց Կարմենը կիսով չափ ուրիշ տեղ էր...
Մանկության տարիները խոր հետք էին թողել ուղեղում...
Հիշում էր ամեն ինչ...
Ամեն մանրամասնություններով ու շարունակում էր ժպտալ...
6 տարեկան էր, երբ մայրը մահացավ...
6 տարեկան էր, երբ սպիտակ վերնաշապիկ հագավ...
երբ առաջին անգամ նկարվեց մոր հետ, էլի 6 տարեկան էր...
Մայրը նստել էր բազմոցին,
Կոպերը` կտրված, սառը հայացքով...
Ինչ որ թելեր գլուխն էին ձգում, ինչ որ երկաթներ ամրացնում մեջքը, ու մեկ էլ ծանր լույս...
Նկարեցին...
Նկարվեց մոր հետ...
Ամեն Աստծո օր աղջնակը պարում էր նկարի հետ, բարձրանում  մահճակալների վրա ու թռչում... կես մետր էր թռիչքի բարձրությունը...
Ամեն վեց տարին մեկ նկարվելու ցանկությունը գլուխ էր բարձրացնում
Բայց
-Ծնունդդ շնորհավո՛ր փոքրիկս, մայրն այդպես էլ չասաց...
Խոսել անկարող էր...
Շարժվել, գրկել նույնպես...
Անասելի ցավ է ժպտալ, երբ հիշողություններդ ներսից են հոշոտում...
Բայց Կարմենը կարողանում էր...
Նա թռչել էր սովորել` առանց մոր, նա բզեզներ էր որսում...
Նա ապրում էր` ժպտալն ինչ էր, որ չկարողանար...
-Քնար, հյուծվել ես, մի բան կեր, գինին հետո կխմենք...
Կարմենը տանել չէր կարողանում Անրիի ներկայությունը, բայց ժպտաց.
-Կուտեմ, Անրի...
Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: 
-Հապա վեր կաց։
Կարմենը կանգնեց...
Վերցրեց Արևի նվերը...
Միջին մեծության տուփ էր... բայց ծանր...
Ու սկսեց բացել ...
Ներսում ափսեներ էին, ու գրություն կար.
«ԿՈՏՐԻՐ»...
Երջանկություն էր, հիշեց տատիկին. «զգույշ չկոտրվի», ու կոտրեց ամենայն լրջությամբ...
Ընթացքում ժպտում էր, ծիծաղում, լացում...
Նա փշրում էր գրողի բաժին ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻՆ...
Նա փշրում էր մանկությունը` պահելով լուսանկարը միայն...
Նա փշրում էր` հետոն կառուցելու համար...
Ոչ Արևը, ոչ Անրին չէին խառնվում...
Կարմենը ժպտում էր, ու դա հերիք էր երջանիկ զգալու համար...
Ժամն արդեն ուշ էր, ու վերջին բաժակը գինու վաղուց էր դատարկվել... Նորմալ մարդիկ այդ ժամին քնում են:
Հետևաբար Կարմենն ուզեց առանձնանալ...
Անգամ չթողեց ճանապարհեին, համբուրեց Արևին, Անրիին շնորհակալություն հայտնեց ու հեռացավ...
Գնաց ապրելու...
Թռչելու ու հաղթելու սեփական անձը...

----------

Sambitbaba (25.01.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էդքան չեմ կարա անջատվեմ։
Ռիփ, հըլը խոստովանի, դու լրիվ կարդացել ե՞ս։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Mr. Annoying (23.01.2017), Rhayader (27.01.2017), Sky (10.02.2017), Մուշու (23.01.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

Հայերենում վերջակետ էլ կա: Ասի՝ ասեմ, էլի: Հենց ընենց:

----------

Lílium (23.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (23.01.2017), Rhayader (27.01.2017), Աթեիստ (23.01.2017), Արէա (23.01.2017), Մուշու (23.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, հըլը խոստովանի, դու լրիվ կարդացել ե՞ս։


Դնելուց մի հատ անցել եմ վրայով, քանի որ կետադրական նշանները՝ գծիկ ուղղակի խոսքից առաջ, չակերտներ, հարցական նշան, բացականչական նշան, «ոչ հայերեն» էին դրված: Դրանք բոլորն ուղղել եմ: 
Բազմակետերը հեղինակի որոշումն է. դրանց ձեռք չեմ տվել:

Դեռ պիտի մի հատ էլ ուշադիր կարդամ, որ կարողանամ կարծիք հայտնել:

----------

Հայկօ (23.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Պիտի խոստովանեմ հեղինակին, որ ոչինչ չհասկացա կարդացածիցս: 
Հաճախ լինում է, որ մարդ մի բան է գրում, ու մյուսները հավես չունեն առանձնապես խորանալու ու հասկանալու՝ ինչ էր էդ ամենի իմաստը: Բայց էս մեկում ոնց որ թե մեծ հավես ունենալու դեպքում էլ հեշտ չէր մի բան հասկանալը: Ինձ մոտ որ չստացվեց, թեև ահագին փորձեցի գլուխ հանել: 
Հեղինակ ջան, հետո որ արդեն անունդ հայտարարենք, արի, բացատրի, թե ինչ ես գրել, լա՞վ:
Ինչ-որ տխրություն կար մեջը: Մարդ որպես թռչուն էր ներկայացվա՞ծ, որ ինչ-որ կապանքներից էր փորձում ազատվե՞լ: Չգիտեմ, համոզված չեմ: 

Ուրիշ կարծիքներ կա՞ն:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.01.2017), Հայկօ (23.01.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Հեղինակը շատ բան ա ուզել ասի, գրելուց առաջ շատ բան ա զգացել, որոնց մասին ուզել ա գրել, բայց ստացվել ա մի բան, որը չի արտահայտում էն ինչ զգացել ա, ու չի փոխանցում ոչինչ ինչ փորձում էր ասել։

Ստեղծագործելու սկզբնական, շարադրություններին հաջորդող փուլն ա, որը շատերի մոտ ա լինում։ Ընթացքում հետզհետե կպարզվի ամեն ինչ, կերպարներն ու իրադարձությունները ուրվագծեր կստանան։ 

Հիմա նման ա նրան, որ սկսնակ նկարիչը խառը ներկեր շպրտի կտավի վրա, կարծելով թե Պոլլոքի նման ա նկարում։

----------

ivy (23.01.2017), Աթեիստ (23.01.2017), Հայկօ (23.01.2017)

----------


## Մուշու

Ես հեղինակի մասին կարող եմ ասել, որ բժշկության հետ կապ ունի ու փորձել ա դա մեզ ցույց տալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ինչ լավն է...
Համ պոետիկ է համ երաժշտական: Ու թող նույնիսկ իմ մտքի տեսողությունը չի հասցնում հեղինակի հետևից թռչել, բայց ինձ տանում է: 
Համոզված եմ, որ այդքան զգացմունք ու հավատ ունենալու դեպքում ես էլ հանգիստ չորեքշաբթի օրերը կբարձրանայի տասներեքերորդ հարկ ու կմիանայի ինչ-որ երամի...
Իսկ կարդալով այս "Ես տեսա ինչպես ՈՉՆՉԻՑ սերմ պատռվեց..."-ը, համոզվում ես, որ կարող ես հեղինակը լինել մի նոր "Մեծ Պայթյունի"...
Ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս հեղինակի վստահությունը, որ իրոք, կան լիքը բաներ, որ մենք ուղղակի չենք գիտակցում, ու նույնիսկ ինքն էլ չի գիտակցում, բայց նրա համար ակնհայտ է մեր այդ անգիտակցությունը... (Երանի բոլորը գիտակցեին հունը, երանի բոլորի ցանացաթաղանթները խոսել իմանային: )

Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է նշանակում "մմ շուտ, մմ ուշ"...
Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է սպիտակ խոլորձը...
Գրեյոտ...
Կիսաչոր գինի...
Բայդ դա երևի կապ չունի...

Լիքը հիանալի տողեր կան, օրինակ. "արագությունը խելագարների բույր էր բերում..."
Լիքը իմասատուն տողեր կան, օրինակ. "Անգամ սեփական պատնեշներն անկարող էին կանգնեցնել..." Այսինքն, գերաճում ես ինքդ քե՞զ: Հիանալի՛ է:

Վան անվան հանդեպ թուլություն ունեմ, - որտեղի՞ց այդ անունը, հեղինա՜կ...
"Վանն անհետացավ *իրենից ահարկու* ամպրոպի ձայնից..." - պատահականությու՞ն է սա, թե՞ գիտելիք:

Իսկ ինչու՞ "լանդիշներ"... միակ արդարացուցիչ բանը, որ հայելիները հովտաշուշաններ չե՞ն սիրում...
Բայց երևի դա էլ կապ չունի՞...

"ժպտալն ինչ էր, որ չկարողանար..." - ես հասկացա սա որ պես ժառանգություն, մնացած մորից, ու սարսափեցի զավակի հիշողության մեջ դրոշմված մոր սրասռալի պատկերից...

Հոյակապ միտք էր ափսեներ նվիրելը. Կոտրիր ու երջանկացի՛ր վերջապես"... Շատ լավ ավարտ էր պատմության...

...Ու պարտադիր չէ բոլորովին, որ այս պատմվածքը հասկանաս (չնայած կարելի է նաև հասկանալ հեշտորեն): Բողոքդ էլ անտեղի կլինի:
Կլինի նույն բանը, եթե մտնես գրադարան, կանգնես հազարավոր գրքերի առջև ու բողոքես, որ դրանք ընդհանուր բովանդակություն չունեն...

Եթե Այվը չասեր, որ նոր ակումբցի է, վստահորեն կասեի, որ Լուսաբերն է գրել այս գործը: Բայց եթե պարզվի, որ նրա եղբայրը կամ ընկերն է, հեչ չէի զարմանա...
Անսահման շնորհակալություն հեղինակին: :Վարդ:

----------


## ivy

Հեղինակ՝ *Լեա*:

Լեա ջան, բարի գալուստ Ակումբ, հուսով եմ՝ դեռ կշարունակես ներկայացնել քո ստեղծագործությունները և մասնակցել ակումբային քննարկումներին։

----------

Mr. Annoying (26.01.2017), Աթեիստ (26.01.2017), Արէա (26.01.2017), Հայկօ (26.01.2017)

----------


## Լեա

Շնորհակալ եմ շատ: 
...և որովհետև ժպտում եմ, ու գիտեմ , որ ինչ-որ տեղ, ինչ-որ փոքրիկ վերջակետ չի արտասվում, ուզում եմ շարունակել խոսքս...  
Այո բժշկության հետ կապ ունեմ  :Smile:  սովորում եմ ԵՊԲՀ-ում, բայց նպատակը ցույց տալը չի եղել  :Smile: 
Փորձել եմ պատմությանը սյուրռեալիզմի ու պոստմորթեմի երանգներ տալ, չգիտեմ ինչքանով է ստացվել:
Ուղղակի  հարյուրավոր կիլոմետրեր հաղթահարած թռչուններ  հազվադեպ են հանդիպում մարդկանց պոպուլյացիայում: Կարևորը հարյուրավոր կիլոմետրեր հաղթահարելու պատրաստակամությունն է  :Smile:  
Վանն իմ տաղանդավոր ընկերներից է  :Smile:  
Գրեյոտ- Դորիան Գրեյի նման խորհրդավոր:

Ամպի չափ շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

ivy (26.01.2017), reminilo (26.01.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ, Լեա ջան:

Դու ինձ համար մեծ հայտնագործություն էիր...

Ու շարունակիր գրել, խնդրում եմ, դու մեզ դեռ շատ կզարմացնես: :Yes:  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Ընդամենը մեկ առանց ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության օգտագործած բազմակետը բավական է, որ ես հրաժարվեմ կարդալ ստեղծագործությունը:

Այս մեկը ես անկեղծորեն փորձեցի կարդալ: Ցավոք, հեղինակի մոտ բացակայում է հոդաբաշխ խոսք շարադրելու ունակությունը:

Եթե հեղինակը պատրաստվում է գրական գործունեությամբ զբաղվել, թող վառի իր նախորդ ստեղծագործությունները, մի քանի լավ գրված գիրք կարդա և ըստ դրա առաջնորդվի:

Ես բնավ չեմ փորձում նսեմացնել էմոցիաները, որոնք հեղինակն ապրել է ու փորձել է փոխանցել ստեղծագործության միջոցով: Դրանք ինձ պարզապես հետաքրքիր չեն, քանի դեռ գրական ոճն ու հոդաբաշխ շարադրանքը բացակայում են:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.01.2017), Աթեիստ (27.01.2017), Հայկօ (28.01.2017), Մուշու (28.01.2017)

----------

